# Column spacing on beam



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

Im doing a complete gut out on 4 - 1500 sf units..only leaving one load bearing wall per unit.HO wants a 27' header installed with steal columns...Im thinking of using a 4"x12" Timber beam if I can get a full run...if not I will use 2- 2x12's..the beam will be exposed, but I have 4 units to do like this..3 jacks studs on each side of the beam ..the 2nd floor only supports the flat roof above but all that weight will be on the first floor, the basement has 6' 6x6 posts every 5'...the ceilings in the units are 9'9" what should I space my columns at? Any Ideas???Thanks.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Whatever the engineer tells you to...


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

You could use an PSL. They make a 3 1/2" x 11 7/8" that will span 28', but you need someone(an engineer) to calculate the load to make sure that would even carry it. If it's exposed you might want to wrap it with something though to make it look better.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Try using LVL beams I have done a home here last year where the guy I was working with was not only the GC but the owner of the home 6500.sq ft this was when I first moved here. and the span on some of his beams that were load bearing for the second floor were 30ft plus he used two at a time with no problem. But like they are saying what are the drawings telling you to use dont listen to the HO


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Check this company out:

http://www.metwood.com/products/truspan

FWIW - Great product. We have used it.


----------



## highlife77 (Oct 21, 2005)

well the blueprints are saying 2-2x12 but I'm trying to figure column spacing...I have an engneer coming out next week to stamp my prints. So hopefully I ll get it figured out with him...thanks for the info.:thumbup:


----------

